# Wall decorations? for tall walls.



## amanet17 (Oct 13, 2009)

ok, so all the walls in my house are white and I have vaulted ceilings with 12 ft at the highest point, all my walls are at least 9 ft tall, I can I decorate the walls? it such a large room that buying drapes or fabrics is not really cost effective. does anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry, I have the same problem which is why I have never put up any wall scene setters in my home. My walls for some reason just don't lend themselves to it. Perhaps, you could just go up as high as you can - it can't all be perfect, right? 

Good luck!


----------



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

One effect I've always wanted to do for a party is recreating the floating candles from the Harry Potter movies (dining hall scenes), but my ceilings aren't high enough. If you are okay with screwing a bunch of eye hooks (painted to match) into your vaulted ceiling, you could use fishing line to hang a bunch of those LED candles. Done right, it might look "haunting" and also provide great mood lighting. 

Alternatively, if you have the room, you could hang those flapping bats that fly in a circle from the ceiling. I always thought they made a little too much mechanical noise, but again if done right with low lighting, you could pass off the effect of several bats flying around your vaulted ceilings. I think this would be harder to pull off though as the bats eventually lose centripetal force and start making smaller and smaller circles until they are stationary hanging from their string flapping their wings. But if you are willing to give 'em a push every now and then...

For the walls themselves... I'd look into getting some large posters of scary scenes or movies. I'm thinking more along the lines of poster reproductions of the hanging wall portraits at the Disney Haunted Mansions that "stretch". To really stay on budget though, I might consider buying some large poster boards or those rolls of paper and making my own "scary" pictures. It wouldn't even have to be well done, just macabre. Charcoal sketches of tombstones, jack-o-lanterns, scary trees, fanged monsters... 

I bet you could put an advertisement out on Craigslist where you live for a local artist to do just that and get several large pictures made relatively cheap by providing the materials and basically the free gallery for him or her. 

Good luck!


----------



## amanet17 (Oct 13, 2009)

I like the idea of hanging candles, I am a huge harry potter fan myself, not sure about the bats though. my ceiling is like 12 ft high at the highest point. my ladder isn't even that tall.

I do have a lighted shawdow dome, like a planetarium, but with spooky scenes, the light is strong enought to get on all the walls and ceiling, could this work ok?


----------



## Sugar_Skull (Sep 26, 2009)

The light you're using could work (I used to have a hippy one with flowers all over it when I was little) they fill the room pretty well. I absolutely despise white walls because they are so difficult to dress up lol. You could get Halloween wall stickers if you can find them cheap. I also like the idea of hanging things but if you're ceilings are too high that would be an issue. What theme are you working with? You could do vintage decor using streamers, paper lanterns, ribbon, balloons, and crepe paper decorations.


----------



## Grimm Halloween (Aug 24, 2010)

Projected light effects would be the easiest effect to do... you would just need to create a hide-away for your projector so that your guests won't see it unless they really look for it.

We have a 2 story hallway that goes up into the 2nd floor of our house so we are busy trying to develop an effect that would look good.

We have 3 arched openings which open up into a den / library area on our 2nd floor that open up to the 2 story hallway and stair case. So we were thinking of hanging loose fabric that looks old and decayed. Then our ceiling fan in the library should if its up high enough blow the fabric out and create a good haunting effect. We are also gonna add some thunder / lighting effects to make it look neat.

The bat idea is a good one assuming that they remain flying in patters... dim lights, bat sound effects, and some lighting effects might be neat.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

The only time I ever had a huge wall space to decorate was when we did the Armory for a family party for the soldiers. The main thing was a HUGE moon made out of yellow/orange paper with bats flying across/around it. We started weeks ahead and cut out what seems now like hundreds of bats from black paper. We made some really big and some really small to help with perspective. Some of them were so big we had to make them in two pieces and the moon was definitely in two pieces. Unfortunately, I have NO PICS.  Maybe my sister has some (it was her husband's Ntl Guard group) and she could email me one so I can show you. So simple to do, but the impact was huge, and it truly did look fabulous.

I'm a big fan of silhouettes of anykind, they stick up easily, don't mark walls, and I think they look really cool. Here's a small version in my small house:


----------



## amanet17 (Oct 13, 2009)

These are all some great ideas, MHooch, i think I will incorporate a little bit of all the ideas, hang maybe some streamers from the ceiling and decorate the walls with some cut outs as well, i like the moon idea too.


----------



## Piggles (Sep 2, 2010)

Just a thought but I know the scene setters do extra thin long rolls of 'walls' for high ceiling rooms. You could try those or, for a cheaper option, why not use a roll of 'black wallpaper' and just run it around the top part of the room which will leave you with you just over 9ft to cover up below in scene setters etc. Cheap, quick and will instantly make your ceilings feel lower.


----------



## goombah (Sep 2, 2010)

amanet17 said:


> ok, so all the walls in my house are white and I have vaulted ceilings with 12 ft at the highest point, all my walls are at least 9 ft tall, I can I decorate the walls? it such a large room that buying drapes or fabrics is not really cost effective. does anyone else have any ideas?


Hi all! First post.

What we do is buy either plastic construction covering, or, even better, paper tablecloths lined with plastic. Those were my "Eureka" moment last year. The latter were used to spray paint our designs without it flaking off (as it would with the construction plastic) or penetrating to the wall because of the backing. I think they are $2.00 per 9' X 4.5' cloth at Party City. Can get them in black or white. They are very light so you can use thumb tacks to hang them so they don't put visible holes in the wall. Covered our entire room with either them or Wal-Mart fabric.

Attached is one of the finished products. Looking for a better copy. It is about 9' x 9' or so. You could always add another up higher to cover the entire wall.


----------



## amanet17 (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice work, what pictures did you use though, how did you get the eyes on there, i can see you were probably useing a black light.


----------



## goombah (Sep 2, 2010)

amanet17 said:


> Nice work, what pictures did you use though, how did you get the eyes on there, i can see you were probably useing a black light.


All done mostly with spray paint- no eyes or anything added. Yes, under a blacklight, and that picture doesn't do it justice. However, you can decorate the tablecloths however you want. That's what makes them so good! And they can be saved to be used again.

Here's one not lit up to show the detail.

As I put in another post not long ago, do a google image search on "return to wonderland". Ideas came from there.

Let me know if there is anything else I can help with!


----------

